# Caffreys Recipe



## j1gsaw (22/2/09)

*Hi Gang,
Tried a Caffrey's draught can today (tall green 440ml can) and i really liked it, smoothe tasty beer.
Anyone got a K&K recipe for a clone? I can obtain some grains to do a small boil if needed.

Also... My 3 Can evil stout i put down 9 days ago (OG 1090) has been sitting on 1034 for the last 3 checks/days, 
has been fermenting at around 18 deg.
Will it be alrite to bottle at that?? IM using Pet Bottles.
Or would it be safer to let it sit for another few more days? cheers.

*


----------



## j1gsaw (22/2/09)

Hello world?? Is anyone out there? :huh:


----------



## mickoz (22/2/09)

j1gsaw said:


> *Hi Gang,
> Tried a Caffrey's draught can today (tall green 440ml can) and i really liked it, smoothe tasty beer.
> Anyone got a K&K recipe for a clone? I can obtain some grains to do a small boil if needed.
> 
> ...


Did you pitch enough yeast and of a type that will handle high alcohol levels? You're at 7.3% now, what yeast did you use? It would be sweet and nasty at 1034.

Mick


----------



## pbrosnan (22/2/09)

Hi there,

According to ProMash at that OG/FG you have about 60% apparent attenuation which is quite low. If you can get it down to 1022 or thereabouts you will have a pretty good attenuation of about 74% and ABV of about 9% which is what I'd expect for such a high OG. Given that this is a kit beer I reckon you should be able to get it lower. If it did drop another 10 points in the bottle, the result might be a bit ... er ... lively on opening. Don't know about the Caffery's recipe, any ESB or Irish ale recipe would be a good start.


----------



## pbrosnan (22/2/09)

mickoz said:


> Did you pitch enough yeast and of a type that will handle high alcohol levels? You're at 7.3% now, what yeast did you use? It would be sweet and nasty at 1034.
> 
> Mick



Good point the yeast might have died from alcohol poisoning. Don't now how you can test if the yeast is still viable. If it isn't you could get some high gravity yeast and chuck that at it.


----------



## Millet Man (22/2/09)

pbrosnan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> According to ProMash at the OG/FG you have about 60% apparent attenuation which is quite low. If you can get it down to 1022 or thereabouts you will have a pretty good attenuation of about 74% and ABV of about 9% which is what I'd expect for such a high OG. Given that this is a kit beer I reckon you should be able to get it lower. If it did drop another 10 points in the bottle, the result might be a bit ... er ... lively on opening. Don't know about the Caffery's recipe, any ESB or Irish ale recipe wold be a good start.


I'd agree, you should get 75% attenuaton out of a kit (FG 1.020-1.025)but maybe your yeast couldn't handle the high gravity/abv and pulled the pin. Did you use the kit yeast or something else?

Look for an Irish Red Ale recipe for a Caffreys style beer would be my best guess.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## mwd (22/2/09)

The answer to why the stout has stopped short is all in here.  Alcoholic poisoning that I like  Just make normal stout and add half a bottle of Polish Spirit should do the trick at 79.9%

Strong Stout


----------



## j1gsaw (23/2/09)

Safale s-04 was used with the stout


----------



## zabond (23/2/09)

J1G my simple Irish Red:1 can Coopers draft goo,250gr crystal malt steeped 20min @70c,1kgCoopers be2, 250grm wheat malt,250gr golden syrup,Goldings teabag hops 15min,english ale [email protected],ferm @18deg,not a bad drop,slight peppery feel on lips from goldings,if you dont want that leave out or try fruggles.Got a brew going at the moment swaped the be2 for 1 kg Brewcraft wheat blend#5 & 300grm dex, saf s-04[trying to get a creamier head] :unsure: 
Russ


----------

